# The most ...



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

I'm glad to share this photo with all of you
I consider it one of my camera best shots
we can say it's the most .... ? ....? ....?
the bird is owned by My friend Ahmed El Attar

The Link

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/02/egyptian-swift-safi-pigeon-photo.html

Best Regards


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Stunning bird!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

yeas, thanks for comment

best regards


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful Bird.

Tony


----------

